# Unable to Boot from USB



## ohm.patel1 (May 8, 2012)

I have Envy 15-3017tx. I have windows 7 x64 installed from hp. I have c drive of 931 gb and now i shrinked the size 40 gb. I want to install back track on the unused space left after shrinking. I have made bootable pendrive by unetbootin. Now the problem comes. I m unable to boot the pendrive. Option doesn't show up for booting with pendrive. I don't get the option for enabling or disabling usb boot. THough i can set the booting oreder. So i have set the USB boot as the first pendrive. Though i m unable to boot from pendrive. Plz help.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2012)

Try manual booting via selecting pen drive from boot devices list. If it fails, your PD is not bootable.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (May 8, 2012)

there isn't option for usb boot. only disk and internal boot are the options available.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2012)

It has to be there, irrespective of PD is bootable or not.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (May 10, 2012)

I have an option of usb diskette which i have set to first preference and another is usb floppy which is disabled and there is no option to enable it. I have tried plop boot manager. But after making live cd it runs. But does not boot from usb, it shows error after disabling driver.


----------



## doom2010 (May 11, 2012)

You can try UniversalUSBInstaller.I have got some problem using Unetbootin.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (May 13, 2012)

I tried lili usb installer but even this is not working. I finally used 3 rd dvd after wasting 2 and got it burned. I really hate nero now.


----------

